# Getting Redemption in Valdez, AK



## j.sak (May 30, 2007)

Not to say this season was without its moments but after the copious snowfall of the past few seasons I was left powder-starved and not ready for the season to end. Awesome end of the year trip to Thompson Pass in AK. Damn El Nino
http://soulgypsy.org


----------

